# Laws regarding showing/handling a stallion



## Speed Racer

You'll find very few actual _laws_ pertaining to horses on the books of any state.

What you're asking about are rules and regulations as defined by USEF and other horse show governing bodies. They're the ones who make the rulings, not individual states.

It has nothing to do with proper etiquette and everything to do with safety. Minors don't have the physical strength or training to deal with rambuctious stallions. If a mare or gelding gets loose it's usually nothing more than an annoyance. If a randy stallion gets loose, you can have any number of things happen to people and other horses.

Common sense says don't put fire in the hands of those who don't have the capabilities to deal with it.


----------



## Poco1220

Oh I completely understand and agree with the reasoning behind it I just wasn't sure WHO made the rules, etc. I was on a trail ride a couple years ago and was slightly disturbed to see a young boy (approx 6 or 7) on an arabian stallion riding the same trails as myself with my mare who was in heat at the time. I chose to leave the situation before something did occur and at the time had looked into the laws but didn't see anything which if why I was unsure.


----------



## Speed Racer

In the private sector people can be as stupid as they want, unfortunately. 

I've known many Arabian stallions who were big love smooshes that anyone could ride.

Still doesn't mean I'd let a youngster ride one out on a trail with people who have mares in season.

Common sense isn't so common anymore!


----------



## Poco1220

It just sucks that common sense ISNT common anymore as you said. People behving stupidly and putting stallions in positions where they are very likely to cause trouble is exactly the reason they get such bad reputations overall. I did check the USEF rule books and it said outside of Junior classes and Ladies classes (which is odd) that as far as open classes anyone can show a stallion although I know most shows (being smart) make a statement on the bills disallowing minors handling studs.


----------



## Speed Racer

The open classes that aren't Junior are all required to have handlers/riders over 18, so USEF really hasn't left a loophole.

No horse show governing body or venue that I'm aware of will allow a stallion to be handled/ridden by a minor.

I didn't know that about the Ladies classes. Interesting. Although women can and do handle/ride stallions in other classes, so I'm wondering why so oddly specific?


----------



## RenexArabs

> No horse show governing body or venue that I'm aware of will allow a stallion to be handled/ridden by a minor.


I know juniors who show arabian stallions all the time. In fact arabian stallions are fairly common at out Youth/ammy shows.

Personally I will not let anyone under the age of 18 handle my stallions for legal reasons. Having said that I don't let anyone under the age of 18 handle any of my horses. I have been handling stallions since I was a kid, it is not strength, but finess and knowledge that allow one to handle them safely. 

Like what Poco said, Forethought and knowing how to keep a stallion out of a situation where he becomes unmanagable is really the key.

Kristine


----------



## Poco1220

Speed Racer said:


> I didn't know that about the Ladies classes. Interesting. Although women can and do handle/ride stallions in other classes, so I'm wondering why so oddly specific?


Yea this rule struck me as quite odd too. It says women are allowed to handle them in other classes just not specifically the classes marked "Ladies". To be honest I find this rule quite upsetting and will have to dig into it deeper later tonight when I get time....

A direct copy from the USEF 2010 rulebook

*GR824 Stallions.​*Stallions are barred from any Ladies’ or Junior Exhibitors’ classes except as provided for in division rules. Unless competition rules state otherwise, stallions may be shown by anyone in other classes in every division.​


----------



## Speed Racer

RenexArabs said:


> I know juniors who show arabian stallions all the time. In fact arabian stallions are fairly common at out Youth/ammy shows.


Really? It's been a long time since I was in the show ring, but I do know that if you're following USEF guidelines, children aren't allowed to show/ride stallions.

I was not aware that children are allowed to do so at youth or amateur shows. The Arabian breed shows I participated in many moons ago did not allow children to ride/show stallions.

Interesting that the Youth/Ammy shows don't seem to follow the USEF rulings. Learn something new every day.



RenexArabs said:


> I have been handling stallions since I was a kid, it is not strength, but finesse and knowledge that allow one to handle them safely.


Normally, yes. However, if you have a stallion who's bound and determined to get away from you, all that finesse and knowledge won't do you any good.

I've seen stallions determined to breed a mare in season when both of them had riders. Had the person riding the stallion been a child, there would have been no way to prevent it from happening.

I've also seen stallions being ridden about by young children after a show, and they're good as gold. Still doesn't make me change my mind about letting children handle a stallion at a strange venue.

Sometimes we have to go with what's better for the majority, than what the individuals think they should be allowed to do.


----------



## Poco1220

As much as I agree with children not handling stallions as a general rule I do know of at least twice when I was working horses at a barn when I was younger (13-15 at the times) when the barn manager (who was easily over 35) was literally drug and rundown by a stallion in a viscious manner because he did not have the intelligence at the time to deal with him and should not have been handling them at all. Both times I was the one who saved him from the situation and rendered complete control of the stallion. I also handled him several other times with no issues. So although brute strength is always handy I'm going to have to agree that strength without knowledge is nothing.


----------



## RenexArabs

> Normally, yes. However, if you have a stallion who's bound and determined to get away from you, all that finesse and knowledge won't do you any good.


I'll take finesse and knowledge anytime over strength. ALL horses are stronger then pretty much ALL people.

I have seen strong men loose a stallion that a small person could handle, it is all in the handling and forward thinking of the individual on the end of that lead. Although I think some kids may posses this ability to be aware, think ahead, and deal with any of the million decisions one may have to make dealing with a stallion, I believe MOST kids don't. In fact, let's face it, most grown people don't.



Kristine


----------



## EquestrianEmily

There is a girl at the local gaming show I ride at who shows in the Junior divison and has an awesome Arab Stallion. She handles him very well and he is a nice horse you would never think he was a stallion.

We work with stallions in class here at school and no one has problems. I think its alot about the attitude if you go in confident you will be alright. Granted the stallions we have are all very nice but they an get a little excited during a collection but no on has had any major problems with them. I had not dealt with Stallions until I started going to college here but I don't mind it a bit


----------

